# 65 Coppertone



## Jrodarod (Nov 1, 2018)

Does this look correct? I do know the seat is after market. 3-24-1965. Claims to be the original owner and said that is how he purchased it for his son in Santa Monica.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 1, 2018)

Correct me if I’m wrong but didn’t the super deluxes have some chrome on the chainguard? 

Either way it’s one sweeet bike!


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 1, 2018)

Seat was recently replaced


----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

I think black grips would look nice with that seat...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2018)

J-33 with added rear fender? Nice ride.


----------



## NickM (Nov 1, 2018)

Sent ya a message


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 2, 2018)

More details on the bike. Seat actually looks to be recovered. I removed the bolts on the fender and darker color shows underneath. Front S7 center stamped, rear s2 has no stamp. Tire look to be correct. 3-5.


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice Stingray, which definitely looks like a j33.
It seems to have fork knocks and “should not” have any front tire rub on the big down tube.
When I first saw the seat, it looked like a tight smoothie hiding under that ugly black cover.
Maybe a decent or better Original seat is hiding under that cover with the rear tag.
It should have a “two pie” Stimsonite and the head badge is wrong.

It looks like a “sticker” on the top bar which could be gently removed with a hair dryer if one desires.
Although It may leave a different copper color behind.

Cool Coppertone Springer bike.

Chris.


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2018)

Very cool Copper Al, looks like a 82 badge and Schwinn dealer fender (screws instead of rivets) and I don't know, I might leave the period correct Safety sticker ?


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 6, 2018)

So I figured out what that scraped up decal was..


----------

